
AngelList: An index of all VC deals will work better than any VC fund - lifeisstillgood
https://angel.co/blog/venture-returns
======
lifeisstillgood
I have taken liberty with the overlong title - but the sub title is

"""If you miss the best-performing seed investment, you will eventually be
outperformed by someone who blindly invests in every credible deal."""

I am assuming that AngelList is likely to offer some index to be bought into
by investors and take a few percent of every company listing on Angel - which
becomes some sort of ultra accelerater.

